# Villagers for a winter town?



## ams (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm making my new town winter themed and I'd like some suggestions for wintery villagers! I already have a few in mind but I'd love to hear your guys' ideas.

I also love cats so I'd like at least one cat in my town. If you could add to your list which cat(s) you think are the most wintery that would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Kendai (Aug 1, 2015)

Oooh. 

Hans is the one who immediately came to mind first. He's a smug gorilla, but he looks like the abominable snowman! Perfect for a winter theme. And then there's Erik, the lazy deer, who looks like a moose, and his house is like a warm little cabin in the woods. Then there's Bianca, the peppy tiger who resembles a snow leopard, and Rolf, the cranky white tiger! 

The obvious choice for a winter themed town would be penguins! Allllll the penguins. Mwahahahaha. And then we can't forget about the fluffy sheep- Baabara (snooty) and Vesta (normal) would be great options! Then to go along with the sheep, there are the wolves. Fang the cranky, Skye the normal, and of course, Whitney the snooty arctic wolf would all fit with the theme.

Looking at white villagers, Tutu is a peppy bear who resembles a polar bear.  Chevre the normal goat is a cute white goat that would fit perfect in the mountains. Flurry the normal hamster is a cutie too! Blanche the snooty ostrich is a lovely swan. Then of course, there's the ever popular Marshal the smug white squirrel. Ruby the peppy rabbit is a cutie whose birthday falls on Christmas Day, though her house -is- a bit bizarre, haha. 

As far as cats go? Kid Cat the jock looks like he's ready for winter in his superhero suit! To me, his suit always reminded me of a bobsledding outfit. Lolly the normal might be a good choice too with her pale grey fur. 

So many options, so little time @_@


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 1, 2015)

Sprinkle, Hans, Flurry, and Whitney are a couple good ones in my opinion. 

Maybe Merry for a Cat Villager? Her name sounds kinda Christmas-like plus she's white. Though that's a tough one. D:


----------



## Karminny (Aug 1, 2015)

I think skye would also work, along with Flurry


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 1, 2015)

You should look for Puck.  He was one of the starters in my town.  He's a penguin and has all the winter themed furniture in his house, like ski slope, snow machine(?), snow boards..


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 1, 2015)

Flurry, Aurora, Sprinkle and Erik all come to mind.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2015)

Flurry, Aurora, Whitney, Fang, Erik, Hans


----------



## ams (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank-you guys so much for your suggestions so far! I never thought of Hans as an abominable snowman but that sounds hilarious 

Edit: Just wanted to mention the villagers I've already gotten that I think suit the theme are Fang, Whitney, Deirdre and Poncho, so I'm considering keeping all of those. I'll definitely be after Bianca and Rolf too since I had them in my old town and loved them.


----------



## butz (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a winter town and the villagers I have are: Tutu, Erik, Aurora, Cube, Grizzly, Rolf, Bianca, Whitney, Flurry, and I'm currently holding Diana, but I'm hoping to get either Roald or Fang in her place. c:


----------



## CainWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

There's a mammoth villager, I don't quite remember his name though. I think it was Tuck or Tucker or something.


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 1, 2015)

I think you should add Erik the deer because of all the deers in the game he looks most like a reindeer for the winter season. You could also add penguins in your town since they are snow type creatures. Wolves work as well, especially Fang or Whitney because they are white/grey arctic wolves. You could also try some bears that are white to resemble polar bears. As for cats, you could do Merry the cat because she is white like the winter time and her name is also merry as in merry christmas.


----------



## Psicat (Aug 1, 2015)

Fang, Whitney, Erik, Deirdre, Rudy, Merry, Rolf, Bianca, Tex, and Aurora.  That would also give you a balanced mix of personalities as well.


----------



## ams (Aug 1, 2015)

Psicat said:


> Fang, Whitney, Erik, Deirdre, Rudy, Merry, Rolf, Bianca, Tex, and Aurora.  That would also give you a balanced mix of personalities as well.



oohh I like that list a lot.


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 1, 2015)

Psicat said:


> Fang, Whitney, Erik, Deirdre, Rudy, Merry, Rolf, Bianca, Tex, and Aurora.  That would also give you a balanced mix of personalities as well.



Literally the perfect list. 
Except I think Hans the abominable snowman/gorilla, is a must. Maybe switch Deirdre?

This town sounds really cool, let us know when you're ready to show pics or something! Would love to keep up with this.


----------



## ams (Aug 1, 2015)

AmenFashion said:


> Literally the perfect list.
> Except I think Hans the abominable snowman/gorilla, is a must. Maybe switch Deirdre?



Yeah it's a tough choice because I'd really like at least 1 of each personality and that guy read my mind because I've been trying to come up with a list with 2 of each species I choose (1 male 1 female). 

But yeah the abominable snowman sounds too hilarious to pass up. Since Hans is smug I'd probably switch out Tex. Still pretty undecided though


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 1, 2015)

I have Aurora in boxes right now if you'd like to take her b-b-baby. <--- Her catchphrase


----------



## ams (Aug 1, 2015)

Vanoaker said:


> I have Aurora in boxes right now if you'd like to take her b-b-baby. <--- Her catchphrase



Ah that's really sweet of you to offer but I'm currently villager resetting for a lazy villager (hopefully Erik). I'll let you know if I get done early though


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 1, 2015)

Alrighty  Good luck!


----------



## pft7 (Aug 1, 2015)

The wolves feel like they'd all fit, anything that looks white really for white camouflage is what I'd say to go for.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 1, 2015)

Marshal
Mitzi
Kid cat
Hans
Aurora
Whitney
Fang
Vesta
Tutu (a must have)
Daisy


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 1, 2015)

Im doing a winter themed town too
My villagers are:
Hans,Tucker, Erik, Fang, Sprinkle, Tutu, Muffy, Bam, Nan, and Baarbra


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 1, 2015)

Hans, Erik, Aurora, Rudy, Skye, Fang, Fauna, Roald, Merry

maybe also
Shep/Walker, Klaus, Tutu, Maple, Rolf, Bianca, Tucker (woolly mammoth were around in an ice age)


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

The deers like Diana or Fauna would look good. 
Also some cubs in there


----------



## ams (Aug 3, 2015)

Kind of wanted to give an update!

I now have Fang, Whitney, Bianca, Rolf, Deirdre and Erik! So I still need another 4 villagers to complete it. I'm thinking maybe Maple + Teddy and then either Hans or just two penguins to complete it. I also had Lolly as a starting villager though and I'm thinking of keeping her. So maybe Lolly + Hans? Anyways just felt like venting about my continued indecision


----------



## erikaeliseh (Aug 3, 2015)

All the suggestions so far are great, i love winter towns. I think Lolly would be cute because shes silvery, and rudy too! Hes supposed to look like a reindeer so i think he would be perfect.


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 3, 2015)

I think Rudy and Lolly or Rudy and Merry would be cute since you said you wanted a male and female of the same species and you like cats.

Rudy definetely works for the winter theme because of his name similar to Rudolf and his red nose. And either Lolly because you already have her or Merry because like I said earlier it could be like Merry Christmas. You could also make her Phrase "Christmas" or send her items from the jingle set(if you have some to share) or something like that.... She could be like a little elf! Unless you don't celebrate of course then just ignore my idea. X3

My vote would be Rudy, Merry, Hans, and Aurora for your last four.  Hans is just too awesome and I feel like atleast 1 penguin will really give it a winter feel.


----------



## ams (Aug 3, 2015)

Blondieboo13 said:


> I think Rudy and Lolly or Rudy and Merry would be cute since you said you wanted a male and female of the same species and you like cats.
> 
> Rudy definetely works for the winter theme because of his name similar to Rudolf and his red nose. And either Lolly because you already have her or Merry because like I said earlier it could be like Merry Christmas. You could also make her Phrase "Christmas" or send her items from the jingle set(if you have some to share) or something like that.... She could be like a little elf! Unless you don't celebrate of course then just ignore my idea. X3
> 
> My vote would be Rudy, Merry, Hans, and Aurora for your last four.  Hans is just too awesome and I feel like atleast 1 penguin will really give it a winter feel.



Thanks! That sounds like a good set


----------

